# generac gp 6500



## northern ram (Feb 18, 2014)

my generator plug wire broke yesterday in the cold weather. can i use a plug wire from a car or does it have to be a copper wire in it.also does anyone know what the air gap is for the coil at the mag.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

No a spark plug wire will not work.


----------



## Sears10/6 (Mar 3, 2014)

I am guessing the "plug wire" that broke is the power plug, to power your appliances? If so, you need a proper gauge wire, so no, a spark plug wire wouldn't work.

If you are speaking of the spark plug wire breaking, it does require a copper core spark plug wire (silicon core will not work right and strains the ).


----------

